# Oil leaking from my oil pressure sensor/switch?



## Shea_wooten (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm having a oil drip from my oil pressure indicator switch sensor where it meets the head of the motors. although it looks like there's a small hole designed for a drip. I'm fairly new to vw and don't really know where to begin. The simple fix seems to be just to pull off the cap and replace it but I've done everything I can to remove the outter switch and for the life of me I can't get it pulled off. Any suggestions?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Would help if we knew what yr car and motor. 

Just replace the switch, they fail all the time. They are cheap and easy to replace, unscrew it and screw the new one in.


----------



## Shea_wooten (Mar 8, 2014)

ps2375 said:


> Would help if we knew what yr car and motor.
> 
> Just replace the switch, they fail all the time. They are cheap and easy to replace, unscrew it and screw the new one in.


My mistake. It's a 88 Golf GL 1.8


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Note the position and color, as it prolly has 2, I think, and one is a low press and the other is a higher press switch.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Shea_wooten said:


> My mistake. It's a 88 Golf GL 1.8


I had one of those, with the RV engine. The pressure switch threaded into the cylinder head developed a leak on that one, too, so I replaced it. I think it took less than two minutes (including backing the car far enough out of the garage that I had room to work). Very easy job.


----------



## acs10580 (Apr 24, 2014)

Is the high pressure sensor/switch the same one that could be causing my oil light and beeper around 2000rpm after running for a while? I have a 1985 VW Golf.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

acs10580 said:


> Is the high pressure sensor/switch the same one that could be causing my oil light and beeper around 2000rpm after running for a while? I have a 1985 VW Golf.


You may want to check actual oil pressure after oil is warm. Generally, replacing a switch won't fix your problem, but you could try.


----------



## acs10580 (Apr 24, 2014)

*thanks ps2375*

thanks for the reply. Thought it might be the switch since there is no light/beeper during normal highway operation. Just after driving for a while above 2000rpm and returning to local streets (driving 1500-1800rpm and the having to apply gas for a hill, the rpm increasing over 2000rpm seems to trip the switch. Temperature/oil levels OK. I looked at the sensor(I think it's the right one)....seems to have 2 probes (light/beeper???)...looked clean/no corrosion. Any thoughts???


----------



## acs10580 (Apr 24, 2014)

acs10580 said:


> thanks for the reply. Thought it might be the switch since there is no light/beeper during normal highway operation. Just after driving for a while above 2000rpm and returning to local streets (driving 1500-1800rpm and the having to apply gas for a hill, the rpm increasing over 2000rpm seems to trip the switch. Temperature/oil levels OK. I looked at the sensor(I think it's the right one)....seems to have 2 probes (light/beeper???)...looked clean/no corrosion. Any thoughts???


I think that was the wrong sensor/switch.....located another just above oil filter with wire going to distributor...Is this the one???


----------

